# Addon Und Manueller Upload



## Aeldra (6. September 2006)

Ich benutze nur das Addon und den manuellen Upload. Im "BLASCProfiler.lua" sind alle Daten vorhanden, auch Taschen- und Bankplätze, nur im Herold wird es nicht angezeigt. In der "BLASCProfilerConfig.lua" habe ich alle Scans auf 1 gesetzt.
Jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## Roran (6. September 2006)

Aeldra schrieb:


> Ich benutze nur das Addon und den manuellen Upload. Im "BLASCProfiler.lua" sind alle Daten vorhanden, auch Taschen- und Bankplätze, nur im Herold wird es nicht angezeigt. In der "BLASCProfilerConfig.lua" habe ich alle Scans auf 1 gesetzt.
> Jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?


Wie ist der Link zu deinem Profil ?


----------



## Gast (6. September 2006)

http://www.buffed.de/?c=421379

- Charakter
- Talente
- Fertigkeiten
- Rezepte

hat es hochgeladen, nur den Rest leider nicht.


----------



## Roran (7. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/?c=421379
> 
> - Charakter
> - Talente
> ...


Hmmmmm,
poste mal bitte die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua


----------



## Aeldra (7. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Hmmmmm,
> poste mal bitte die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua



BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = 1;
BLASC_DoScanGold = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
BLASC_CHARS = {};


----------



## Roran (7. September 2006)

Aeldra schrieb:


> BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
> BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
> BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
> BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
> ...


Da haben wir den Fehler.

*BLASC_CHARS = {};*
Das müßte so aussehen
BLASC_CHARS = {name@Servername; name@Servername};


----------



## Ringkeeper (7. September 2006)

> BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
> BLASC_DEBUG = 1;
> BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
> BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
> ...



und wo is bei mir das Prob? Beim Login bekomm ich Fehlermeldung...

Expectet '}' near '@'  

... nur da is ja eigentlich nix geändert , außer Charname/Server


----------



## Roran (7. September 2006)

Ringkeeper schrieb:


> und wo is bei mir das Prob? Beim Login bekomm ich Fehlermeldung...
> 
> Expectet '}' near '@'
> 
> ... nur da is ja eigentlich nix geändert , außer Charname/Server


BLASC_CHARS = {};
Das müßte so aussehen
BLASC_CHARS = {name@Servername; name@Servername};


*Name = der Name des Chars

Servername = Name deines Servers wo du spielst
*


Zb.
BLASC_CHARS = {Ringkeeper@Frostwolf};


----------



## Gast (9. September 2006)

Ringkeeper schrieb:


> und wo is bei mir das Prob? Beim Login bekomm ich Fehlermeldung...
> 
> Expectet '}' near '@'
> 
> ... nur da is ja eigentlich nix geändert , außer Charname/Server



Dito hier. Drei Charaktere habe ich dort eingetragen, gleiche Fehlermeldung.


```
BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = 1;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
BLASC_CHARS = {name@server;name2@server;name3@server};
```

führt zu:



> Fehler: `}' expected near `@'
> AddOn: BLASCProfiler
> DateiLASCProfilerConfig.lua
> Zeile:10
> Fehler Nummer:1


----------



## Roran (9. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Dito hier. Drei Charaktere habe ich dort eingetragen, gleiche Fehlermeldung.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Les dir mal mein letztes Posting durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonder die Zeile mit BLASC_CHARS =


----------



## Gast (9. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Les dir mal mein letztes Posting durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte genauer, denn auch bei {name@server; name@server; name@server}
(also mit Leerzeichen nach dem ";") gehts nicht. Dein Beispiel ist mit nur *einem* Char.


----------



## Roran (9. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Bitte genauer, denn auch bei {name@server; name@server; name@server}
> (also mit Leerzeichen nach dem ";") gehts nicht. Dein Beispiel ist mit nur *einem* Char.




Zb.
BLASC_CHARS = {*Ringkeeper@Frostwolf;Kingkeeper@Frostwolf*};

Und *WICHTIG*

Mit {name@server} geht das auch nicht, du mußt schon die PLATZHALTER durch das austauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



{name@servername; name@servername; name@servername}
*Name* = der Name des Chars
*Servername* = Name deines Servers wo du spielst


----------



## Gast (9. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Zb.
> BLASC_CHARS = {*Ringkeeper@Frostwolf;Kingkeeper@Frostwolf*};
> 
> Und *WICHTIG*
> ...



Ähm ... natürlich habe ich die Platzhalter ausgetauscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab nur meine Chars/Server aus „datenschutztechnischen“ Gründen durch Platzhalter ersetzt^^

Hier das unverfälschte, nicht funktionierende, Original:


```
BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = 1;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
BLASC_CHARS = {Boneslayer@Proudmoore;Schatztrude@Proudmoore;Magera@Proudmoore};
```


----------



## Gast (10. September 2006)

Korrekt ist:

{"name@servername","name@servername","name@servername"}

so stehts in meiner Config und es kommt keine Fehlermeldung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (11. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Korrekt ist:
> 
> {"name@servername","name@servername","name@servername"}
> 
> ...



Funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... Wenn auch ohne Bankfach :/


----------



## Roran (11. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Korrekt ist:
> 
> {"name@servername","name@servername","name@servername"}
> 
> ...


Jo sry, war mein Fehler, ich hab das mit den " " Verschwitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormelosch (11. September 2006)

Und das , statt ; wohl auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!


----------



## Gast (13. September 2006)

Bleibt noch die Frage, warum das Bankfach der drei oben genannten BLASC_CHARS nicht erscheint?

Vor Upload habe ich bei den drei Chars einmal die Bank/Taschen geöffnet.


----------



## Gast (13. September 2006)

EDIT: In der SavedVariables.lua ist der Bankinhalt nicht gesichtert


----------



## Regnor (13. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> EDIT: In der SavedVariables.lua ist der Bankinhalt nicht gesichtert


Schau mal ob die Daten in der Datei "BLASCProfiler.lua" ist. (Liegt im Verzeichnis "\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\ACCNAME\SavedVariables")

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Gast (14. September 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Schau mal ob die Daten in der Datei "BLASCProfiler.lua" ist. (Liegt im Verzeichnis "\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\ACCNAME\SavedVariables")
> 
> Gruß Regnor



Sind sie nicht. Ich hatte mich mit „SavedVariables.lua“ vertan, sollte BLASCProfiler.lua heißen. Und da ist nix bankiges drin.
PlugIn ist das von der „Manueller Upload“ verlinkte.


----------

